# My grandmother died.



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

My gradmother died at 9:30 last night.

I don't know why I'm even posting this. I have no anger, just an aching sadness that I've carried with me since all this psychic crap started.

No religious stuff please. Even now. Just keep me, and my family, in your thoughts. I won't be around for a while.

Take care everyone.

Martin.x


----------



## Revelation_old (Aug 9, 2004)

Sorry to hear this Martin...


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

I'm sorry too, Martin. The only thing worse than losing a loved one is losing a loved one while your mind is not at peace so you don't feel you can appropriately experience the loss.

My condolences are with you.

s.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

All the best Martin.


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

Condolences.
Take Care of yourself.
D


----------



## rainboteers (Apr 5, 2005)

well said sebastian.... and Martin Im sorry to hear this.


----------



## enngirl5 (Aug 10, 2004)

I'm really close to my grandparents, lived with them for a while when I was little, so I'm really sorry to hear this. My thoughts are with you and your family. Take Care.


----------



## Milan (May 29, 2005)

Sorry to hear....


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2006)

You are in my thoughts.


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

Thinking of you and your family.

terri.x


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Thank you everyone.

Would you believe it if I said that, on the drive home from the Registrar and the Undertakers, we followed a car with the number plate: 'PSY6IC'. Dear me.

They say things happen in threes. Two weeks ago my Grandmothers dog died, now my Grandmother. Who next?

My bones ache. I am so tired. I am utterly spent.


----------



## widescreened (Jun 22, 2005)

Sorry to hear about your Gran.Hope you get thru this time ok,but try not to look into things as signs or omens,its not good for you.


----------



## Epiphany (Apr 28, 2006)

Sad to hear about your grandmother Martin.

I regards to not seeing things as signs or omens, well, I saw numerous things that could class as "signs" on the way to my Mum's funeral so I can relate. I don't agree that it isn't good for you to see these things as signs...I think it actually helped me (despite raising a number of questions) but hey, everyone's different.

Wether we are uncounsciously looking for "signs" during times like these or if they really are little messages, who knows, but sometimes things seem a little more than just coincidental.

Don't worry about things happening in three's Martin, that is total superstitious bollocks...truth is it does seem to happen that way because the superstition is out there and we start counting after the second "thing" happens and stop counting at the third.

Look after yourself Martin.


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Oh don't worry. I think that more than anyone on this board I believe that it is, as you say, superstitious bollocks.

We remember the hits and forget the misses, that's all there is to it.


----------



## Epiphany (Apr 28, 2006)

I know...I didn't think I was teaching you anything...just putting in my useless 50 cents worth.


----------

